# One of my fun guns



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 30, 2011)

DPMS upper/lower, Hogue grip, Timney skeleton trigger, Magpul stock, Metadyne Arms bipod/forend, Badger Ordnance tac latch, Yankee Hill Machine buis


----------



## sgt7546 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice build. Why the 20 instead of a 30 rounder?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 30, 2011)

sgt7546 said:


> Nice build. Why the 20 instead of a 30 rounder?


 
Thanks.
20 rnd fits w/the bipod legs in the collapsed position. Extend them for 30 rounders.
I like the way the 20's look, but I usually shoot 30's


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a nice looking ar you've got. I've never seen that bipod/forend setup before. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 30, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> That's a nice looking ar you've got. I've never seen that bipod/forend setup before. Where'd you get it?


 
:biggrinbounce2: I know the guys that own the company. They made a run of them, but wern't ready to "officially" release them due to advertising constraints etc, so it's actually one of only about a dozen out in the world so far. All 6061 Aluminum, milspec anno, all made in USA.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a nice looking piece for sure. Maybe they'll be available when I'm ready for one.


----------



## cuttingintime (May 1, 2011)

You have a mighty fine looking rifle.I like the Magpul stock been very pleased with there products. I can"t tell from pics does the bi pod swivel? I personally prefer ones that swivel for faster target acquisition. Thanks again for the pics.


----------

